

PHP Frameworks: The Best 10 for Modern Web Development - noeticsophia
http://noeticforce.com/best-php-frameworks-for-modern-web-development

======
fiatjaf
> When we look at modern web development needs, the key to success is speed
> development with well organized, reusable and maintainable code, all the
> while ensuring scalability. The best way to achieve this is by using an
> existing, proven PHP framework.

That's crazy.

~~~
noeticriptide
what is your opinion about modern web development, fiatjaf

~~~
fiatjaf
[http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-
design/](http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/)

